# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime Midis Kosoves e Shqiperise apo Kosoves e Serbise !

## ARIANI_TB

A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime?

Ne Mes Te Kosoves Dhe Shqiperise Per Bashkim Kombetar ?

Apo

Ne Mes Te Kosoves Dhe Serbise Per Interesat E Te Huajve ?

----------


## Gogi

Valla jeni bo shume qasharak ....  temes pas teme palidhje, tema te mbushura me inati, ruhi se po plasni zoti ju marroft.

 Cka keni me bo??  I keni marr qato vota se i keni marr, populli ska desht me votu ndryshe, deshti me e votu PDK-ne dhe kjo e fundit i ka pergjegjsite qe me e udheheq Kosoven edhe me e qu drejt integrimeve. 

 Ndersa sa per kete teme qe a diuhet me bisedu me Shqiperine qe me u bashku ( une nuk jam shume moti ne forum) mirepo sme ka ra qe me pa teme ma palidhje.

----------


## Llapi

> A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime?
> 
> Ne Mes Te Kosoves Dhe Shqiperise Per Bashkim Kombetar ?
> 
> Apo
> 
> Ne Mes Te Kosoves Dhe Serbise Per Interesat E Te Huajve ?


po qfar te biseduemi me shqiperin more ahmak 
po ju e kini albin-daqiqin qe ju ka premtue bashkim kombetar tuj pi qaj haaaaaaaaaaa
edhe kufirin ka than kemi me e vendos ne nish te molla e kuqe
e qa i paski ra pishman tash e po doishi me bisedue me shqiperin a heeee klyshqit e vegjel te udb-es

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*ALBINI DHE VETËVENDOSJE! DO TA BËJË SHQIPËRINË!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

Thaçi, legjitim për Beogradin

Hijenat dihet për cilen alternatv votojn!
Jon legjitim për ta , kta tradhtarë , sikur hima govna në kohen e vet!

A e ndit cka foli per "baben" e vet ky hijen tradhtare?!

Moti e kom thon se ky është i klonuari i him govnes, pra govn edhe ky si ai*!

----------


## beni33

hhha   ja     kta  anti   kombetaret    po  kta     shpirtin e  kan     serb     kta    endrojn     me     pa    serbin    komkryq  ne   kosove

----------


## beni33

hashim shumarit    veq  ka   fillu     mej dal  duqi    sot  shkoj  te  varri  i    brahim dinarit  e     ju perkul  ky   njeri   per    pushtet   esht   ne   gjendje  te   han   edhe    M................

----------


## beni33

> Valla jeni bo shume qasharak ....  temes pas teme palidhje, tema te mbushura me inati, ruhi se po plasni zoti ju marroft.
> 
>  Cka keni me bo??  I keni marr qato vota se i keni marr, populli ska desht me votu ndryshe, deshti me e votu PDK-ne dhe kjo e fundit i ka pergjegjsite qe me e udheheq Kosoven edhe me e qu drejt integrimeve. 
> 
>  Ndersa sa per kete teme qe a diuhet me bisedu me Shqiperine qe me u bashku ( une nuk jam shume moti ne forum) mirepo sme ka ra qe me pa teme ma palidhje.


ti   je   per    bisedime me   serbin    apo   ani  shko  bisedo

----------


## Gogi

> ti   je   per    bisedime me   serbin    apo   ani  shko  bisedo


A keni heq dore prej zgjedhjeve aa ???  dmth jeni bind se i keni humb ato hhahaha   ska gajle vin tjerat.

 Ndersa sa per bisedimet, normal qe vendos qeveria sa a do bidesoj apo jo cdo vendim te qeverise Thaqi e perkrahi une sepse eshte njeri i deshmuar.

 Ndersa lideri i juaj qe para 5 viteve eshte par duke u takuar me spiuna serb ne fshatra te thella te kosoves ........ hmmmmm  sdi cte them!

----------


## ismani

Kosova As E Serbis As E Shipnis Pasi Shipnia Po Tradhton 100% Po Shet Token Tone Arberore Tek Greku Por Kosova Do Te Jete Vetem  E Dardaneve Kosovareve Pasi Vetem Keta Jan Shqiptar Me Te Gjitha Aspektet

----------


## Hard

> A keni heq dore prej zgjedhjeve aa ??? dmth jeni bind se i keni humb ato hhahaha *ska gajle vin tjerat*.



...ahahhahahahahahaha.... :ngerdheshje: 


....zgjedhjet tjera vin , por keta si presin mo..... :ngerdheshje: 


..erdhen ose nuk erdhen ,  e  kan kot keta ndytsira kanalizimi...

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*ALBINI DHE VETËVENDOSJE! DO TA BËJË SHQIPËRINË!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

Thaçi, legjitim për Beogradin

hasë hijena pasardhësi i himë govnes
hahahhahaha

O ARIANI_TB
Mos i nguc hijenat , se jon qart krejt tash.
Jon bo klysh govne!*

----------


## Gogi

> ...ahahhahahahahahaha....
> 
> 
> ....zgjedhjet tjera vin , por keta si presin mo.....
> 
> 
> ..erdhen ose nuk erdhen ,  e  kan kot keta ndytsira kanalizimi...


Mos u nguc kaq ashper :d se jav humb shpresat ( sikur ata thhmija qe kur idhnohen e lajne lojen ngjysme haahhhaha ).

----------


## beni33

> A keni heq dore prej zgjedhjeve aa ???  dmth jeni bind se i keni humb ato hhahaha   ska gajle vin tjerat.
> 
>  Ndersa sa per bisedimet, normal qe vendos qeveria sa a do bidesoj apo jo cdo vendim te qeverise Thaqi e perkrahi une sepse eshte njeri i deshmuar.
> 
>  Ndersa lideri i juaj qe para 5 viteve eshte par duke u takuar me spiuna serb ne fshatra te thella te kosoves ........ hmmmmm  sdi cte them!


hashimi    nga  viti  99rrd i   me   2007  me sa  di  un   kishte  disfat  te  nje  pas  njeshe  a te  kujtohet  fal   vdekjes  se   rugoves  se  hashimi edhe sot   dote  ishte 

ju  nga   trathtia qe    po i  beni   votusve   te  juaj   nga   kto   biseda  me  serbin   po  akuzoni  

TE AKUZUART   TE  AKUZOJN

----------


## beni33

neser  ne  mitrovic    dote  mungojn  redhe  disa   vota  sigurisht  nja  peesmije   vota    dote  dal    hajnija   ne  shesh  e dhe     ketu

----------


## Zoti Basha

Me shqiperine nuk ka cte debatohest: kufiri duhet zhdukur, ekonomikisht, jo politikisht. Pike.

me serbine ka 1000 pune qe duhen diskutuar.

----------


## Boy_XL

> me serbine ka 1000 pune qe duhen diskutuar.


k'shtu mendoj edhe une.

----------


## elegant

pse jo , duhet te bisedohet me ata , per shum qeshtje .

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*ALBINI DHE VETËVENDOSJE! DO TA BËJË SHQIPËRINË!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

Thaçi, legjitim për Beogradin

Ah po keq jeni mbet ju pa diskutu me shkije.
Ju jeni tu diskutu cdo ditë me ta more të poshtër!
Ju do te keni një qeveri te mbajtur nga shkijet.
Ju do te nënshkruni edhe ndarjen e Kosoves!
Jeni horra , jeni tradhtarë!
Nuk ka lum  as detë për t`ju larë!

Hashim hijena me shokë "clirimtarë"*

----------


## elegant

Thë patriot 80's
so very shit......

----------


## Hard

> A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime Midis Kosoves e Shqiperise apo Kosoves e Serbise !



.....Pooooooooooo

...amo kam votu para disa dite , veq qe kam harru mu pergjegj. :Lulja3:

----------

